# Cellular Trail Cameras



## Jim (Dec 13, 2021)

It’s been a few years since i spent a fortune on a Spartan cell camera. While it worked ok, it’s time to upgrade. I see prices have come way down. 

What are you all using these days? Pros and cons?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 17, 2021)

I am using a Vosker at my remote acreage.

$8 per month for the service. We see deer there every night. Raccoons too.


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2022)

Bumping this as I'm getting the urge. I'm being super cheap as well, so I need a decent cell camera that I will not cry over if it gets stolen.


----------



## MrGiggles (Sep 9, 2022)

Kinda late. But I bought my first cell cam this year, a Stealthcam Fusion X. It was $65 on ebay, been working fine for a month now. Cheapest subscription is $5 a month. Works on AT&T's network.

We'll see how it holds up. I bought some cheap cams a couple years ago and most went into the landfill after proving to be unreliable.

I do know that Exodus offers a theft replacement policy, but they are expensive. I've had good luck with Moultrie (have one that's almost 10 years old now and still works great), and I see Academy has one of their cellular models for $69.99. That seems like a great deal, and it's on Verizon's network.


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2022)

Thanks! I’m going to check out ebay now.


----------



## poorthang (Sep 11, 2022)

Metropolitan Correctional Center in Manhattan has some that were never used. re: jeffery epsteins cell.


----------

